
AT&T removed HBO from an unlimited data plan after buying Time Warner - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/06/att-removed-hbo-from-an-unlimited-data-plan-after-buying-time-warner/
======
jonwachob91
Please correct me if I'm reading this wrong. It sounds like AT&T is just going
to stop providing HBO free as part of the Unlimited Data Plan, not that AT&T
will charge extra for watching HBO.

This is just a clickbait title.

------
trumped
nice. can't wait for this internet to die... we need opennet/internet2/meshnet

